# Question regarding Physical exam



## IIMedicII (27 Mar 2009)

Ok, here is my issue.  I have applied to the Reserves, and will be going for my Medical and Interview come next Wednesday.  Now I’ve passed my aptitude, and I’m not worried about the interview, but I am however concerned about the fact that I haven’t seen a doctor in quite a few years.  I am a fairly healthy guy who is pretty active, and have never been to the hospital for anything other than work, the worst that’s happened to me is being outfitted with a pair of arch supports     I just don’t go to the doctor unless I need to.
Do you think that the Medical Officers will require me to have seen a family physician for routine check-ups...because I haven’t had one in probably 5 years.  Or will their "inspection" suffice?  The only problem I have is that the wait time to get a physical done is around 3 months where I live, and I am really hoping to get into my BMQ and SQ for this summer due to school next year.
I have all my vaccinations updated, and will be bringing both my "needle book" and sheet from my optometrist to the medical
Any thoughts?


----------



## f0x (28 Mar 2009)

I hadn't been to a doctor for a checkup in years either and I had no problems with it.


----------



## IIMedicII (28 Mar 2009)

Perfect, just that answer I was looking for!
Thanks


----------



## JBoyd (28 Mar 2009)

I don't believe you are required to see your physician prior to the medical exam, however with that being said; if whomever is administering the medical exam is wary of anything (whether it be a minor condition, or prescribed Ritalin as a child, etc) he/she may ask that you have a form filled out and signed off by your physician to indicate that the issue(s) are not prevalent now. If your doctor is booking 3 months in advance I would make an appointment shortly after your medical exam with the CF just in case you are required to have them sign off on anything. 

In my case he asked that I have my physician sign off on a digestive track issue that I was born with that otherwise causes no impairment to my everyday life, along with having my doctor sign off on my prescribed use of Ritalin as a young child.


----------



## IIMedicII (28 Mar 2009)

Ya, booked one anyways...probably should have, also Ill need one for my EMT course
Just checking, I have never had any medications, and any issues so I should be ok. Just figured i would check with everyone else...and also make my first post


----------



## LukerB (6 Apr 2009)

I can see why you're worried.. it's understandable, but don't even worry about it. You really don't need to see a doc before you go in.. if anything you should book an appointment for AFTER your medical exam on Wednesday due to the "long wait times" in your area. Just in case the med tech finds something he needs your family doctor to sign off on.
I know where you're comming from, I MAYBE see my family doctor once a year. I only go if I'm having problems or need something done, I haven't gotten a check up in two years which I should probably do. But I'm a 20 year old healthy guy, don't see the huge deal.
Best of luck with the process! Hope it goes smoothe for you man.
Luke.


----------



## kratz (6 Apr 2009)

I have observed many members who forget their medical is every 5 years, and then get caught in having no employment because they have no current medical.

As a PRes, you may not need to see the family doc but it is in your best interest to do so. If something is coming up that will create the delays that you can read here, you will know soon enough to take action preventing any medical decision stopping you from an Ex or Op that you are striving for.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Apr 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I have observed many members who forget their medical is every 5 years.



Just as clarification,This does not apply to all members. For example, i have do do a medical every year.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Apr 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> I have observed many members who forget their medical is every 5 years, and then get caught in having no employment because they have no current medical.
> 
> As a PRes, you may not need to see the family doc but it is in your best interest to do so. If something is coming up that will create the delays that you can read here, you will know soon enough to take action preventing any medical decision stopping you from an Ex or Op that you are striving for.



.......and as a PRes just try getting that medical booked. :. The policy really means nothing.


----------

